# Wifi extremely low bitrate

## dolphinaura

My older studio 1737 recently overheated, so I got one of those cheap ~$500 Acer laptops. Its the Acer 5750.

It uses a Intel Centrino Advanced-N card.

Ive gotten it to work by iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode from the intelwireless site, and sticking it into the kernel.

However, the bit rates are horrible. Their at 1mib/s. 

Ive heard that this might be the problem of hardware encryption (i.e. AES/TKIP). How can I disable hardware encryption?

----------

## Gusar

 *dolphinaura wrote:*   

> How can I disable hardware encryption?

 

Using a module parameter. Check out "modinfo iwlwifi" (or "modinfo iwlagn" on older kernels), then set up /etc/conf.d/modules appropriately (or using the standard /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf will probably work too).

----------

## dolphinaura

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *dolphinaura wrote:*   How can I disable hardware encryption? 
> 
> Using a module parameter. Check out "modinfo iwlwifi" (or "modinfo iwlagn" on older kernels), then set up /etc/conf.d/modules appropriately (or using the standard /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf will probably work too).

 

ah.

I see.

Working at full bitrate now  :Smile: .

Thanks!

----------

## chithanh

One other possible cause can be missing wireless regulatory support. wpa_supplicant will try to automatically set it, as long as crda is installed.

If the regulatory domain is not set, most drivers/chipsets will default to world mode with only passive scanning and low transmit power.

----------

